# what is it?



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

I have little white things on the glass in my tank. they are way too small for a picture. they move very slow and are everywhere. does anyone know what they are and how do I get rid of them? are they bad for my fish or lobster?


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I had some of those too, they are like really tiny white worms right? 
Mine just kind of disappeared after a week... and only appeared after I added some chemicals that contain good bacteria to help break down the stuff that collect on the bottom of the tank... 
Sorry I don't know what they are, but my fish were perfectly okay...


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

perhaps copepods? do they "jump" around on the glass? or more worm like? could also be water fleas or whatever they're called...but i'd guess copepods, which are harmless and free fish food


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like planaria or flatworms. Google image search to see if this is what you have.


----------



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it's planaria. how can I kill it? it is in my lobster tank and in my fish tank. they are so small right now that I dont think anyone is eatingthem, but there are thousands!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It probably is Planaria, if so you can get Patrick at Canadian Aquatics so mail you No Planaria, it's a 3 stage treatment and is invert safe.

I believe Planaria is typically a result of over feeding, but I don't recall specifically. So as not to have it return with vengeance, definitely do a google search on the causes.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

definitely a result of over feeding, just reduce amount and they will go away. Better to feed way less a few times a day, than too much once.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I learned that with my tank with my 3 fishes. Buggers love to pig out, always beg for food, but can't catch everyone at once. Just ends up as extras for my CuC or something else.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

planaria is caused by over feeding but is also a natural occurance , cut down on your feedings and the planaria will disappear they do NOT harm anything other than being ugly, also i had a bunch going on in a tank and i unleashed like 300 red devil x midas fry in the tank and lets just say no more planaria , not harmful just not pretty....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> planaria is caused by over feeding but is also a natural occurance , cut down on your feedings and the planaria will disappear they do NOT harm anything other than being ugly, also i had a bunch going on in a tank and i unleashed like 300 red devil x midas fry in the tank and lets just say no more planaria , not harmful just not pretty....


Planaria numbers _increase_ by over feeding - they are _not caused_ by overfeeding. Planaria will persist in plant-only aquariums which never have food introduced. They make a good living off aufwuchs and can persist without introduced food. Also, planaria are _not_ slow moving or tiny. They're aggressive predators/scavengers that can glide very _very_ quickly over any surface. Planaria will eat fish eggs, larval fish and shrimp eggs. They will bite and harass large snails (Apple, etc) to the point where snails retreat into their shells and starve. Very few fish eat them.

From the original description it have sounds more like midge/fly larvae or one of the many species of harmless aquatic nematodes (while many nematode species are parasitic _very few_ of the species found in aquariums are) that make their living off algae or biofilm. Most small fish will eat them. They tend to be noticable in shrimp tanks because there is no reason to stay hidden.

here's a link to a video showing planaria


----------



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks everyone for your replies. I dont think I did get them from overfeeding since I have overfed my 45 gal for 20 years and have never seen them. I recently picked up a lobster that is in my 10 gal and that is where the critters have turned up. I am wondering if they came with him? I have a 20 gal that he was in briefly but he had to be moved when he started eating the other residents. Now that tank has it as well. He seems to be the only common denominator as my 45 still has nothing. Could this be the case?


----------

